
Ask HN: Who Has a Contract Template for Bug Fixing? - artur_makly
Just needs terms for Hourly rate, with some NDA language, and a term that says we will deliver a stable fully tested product. thanks!
======
artur_makly
feel free to upload it to Docracy.com ;-) thanks!

